# Please pray for the Corcorans!(Child shot in hunting accident)



## j_seph (Oct 9, 2009)

J.W. is in critical condition after a hunting accident. A friend of mine on Facebook was telling me about this a few minutes ago. All she knows was that he was shot in the head. I do not know the family personally but lift them up please.
Thanks


----------



## j_seph (Oct 9, 2009)

Also found this on Access North Ga 

DAWSONVILLE - A child was shot in the head earlier today in what appears to be a hunting accident in the Dawson Wildlife Forest Management area.

According to reports from Fox 5, the child was shot in the head. Authorities have released no further details on the accident.

The child's condition is not known at this time, and the child's name has not been released.


----------



## hatchrooster (Oct 9, 2009)

Prayer said for him and his family.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 9, 2009)

Tragic news for sure especially on an adult/child hunt


----------



## flattbottomfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

j_seph said:


> Tragic news for sure especially on an adult/child hunt


My thoughts And prayers are with the family, the boy did not make it through, I as a Father cannot imagine the pain, may god bless and keep the young boy, and watch over his family in the sad and sorrowful times .


----------



## xKingDavid24x (Oct 9, 2009)

Praying! Keep us updated if you can.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 9, 2009)

Sad news. Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 9, 2009)

prayers sent God Bless


----------



## Lorri (Oct 10, 2009)

Awe this really saddens me - as I have a child and can't imagine my life without her.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 11, 2009)

Truly tragic.  I cannot put into words the pain I feel for this family.  Will put them in my prayers.


----------



## Howard Parker (Oct 12, 2009)

Prayers are sent to the family. This tears my heart out. God please help this family through thier tough time. Amen


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 12, 2009)

Lorri said:


> Awe this really saddens me - as I have a child and can't imagine my life without her.  Prayers for the family.



Unfortunatly I don't have to imagine. Prays for the family, this is real real hard!


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 12, 2009)

I prayed the minute I saw the News, but I will keep him in my prayers.
Peace, In Yeshua's name Abba touch this Child and make him Whole For the Glory of your name we ask.
Amen


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 13, 2009)

That is tough situation to deal with. My prayers go out.

Brian1


----------

